# Weight loss surgery?



## CarlyM (Oct 28, 2021)

stackingcups said:


> Morning everyone, 7.1 today.
> 
> Busy week, it's half term, got the in laws staying. Step dads funeral on Friday.
> 
> Booked weight loss surgery yesterday. Veering between excited and terrified. Hoping it'll be the start of some big changes for me.


Hi I'm new to the forum and looking for advice on weight loss surgery. Are you Type 1 diabetic and what surgery are you going for?


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 28, 2021)

CarlyM said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and looking for advice on weight loss surgery. Are you Type 1 diabetic and what surgery are you going for?


Hi and welcome. 

I wonder if @everydayupsanddowns might move your post to create a new thread for you perhaps in the "Weight loss" section where you might attract more attention from people who have experience of this subject. And/Or maybe start a new post in the Newbies section and introduce yourself and give us a bit of history about your life with diabetes, the insulins you use, how you came to be diagnosed and when.... that sort of thing...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 28, 2021)

CarlyM said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and looking for advice on weight loss surgery. Are you Type 1 diabetic and what surgery are you going for?



Welcome to the forum @CarlyM

I believe @stackingcups is type 3c, which is a type of diabetes that is caused by damage to the pancreas.

Your profile says you live with type 1 diabetes. How long have you been diagnosed?


----------



## stackingcups (Oct 28, 2021)

Hiya, I did reply on the other thread too @CarlyM 

I have another post within the weight loss section of the forum where I've asked about and will continue to update my experiences of bariatric surgery. 

I am type 3c, and have failed to find anyone similar. But I found a group on Facebook for type 1's having bariatric surgery. I wasn't allowed to join, but at least there is a community there for you. 

I'm having a vertical sleeve gastrectomy on Jan 20th. I was concerned about "dumping" with a bypass, as apparently this happens if you eat sugar and if I need to treat a hypo I don't want to have to run for the loo after every time. Plus tbh, the bypass surgery diagrams make me feel all funny inside when I look so I don't think I'd cope  haha.


----------



## CarlyM (Oct 29, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @CarlyM
> 
> I believe @stackingcups is type 3c, which is a type of diabetes that is caused by damage to the pancreas.
> 
> Your profile says you live with type 1 diabetes. How long have you been diagnosed?


I was diagnosed back in 1980. I'm not really sure how to use these forums, so apologies if you don't get this reply.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 29, 2021)

CarlyM said:


> I was diagnosed back in 1980. I'm not really sure how to use these forums, so apologies if you don't get this reply.



Yes received your reply (and got a notification because you hit ‘reply’ and quoted my post


----------

